# Passive House Build in New Zealand?



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I found the following thread on Facebook & doing more research I see there is quite a bit of information out there including a company in NZ that is running courses next year for anyone interested in building a Passive House.

Also news in that from Europe, that from 2015 ALL new houses built have to have Passive House Standards. And from 2019 ALL new houses have to be energy neutral. 

So hopefully NZ will take note.


Passive House in New Zealand | Facebook






Passive Houses | Passive House Institute NZ


----------

